# Vijgengaard



## eno2

Het Nederlands maakt makkelijk samenstellingen. Maar als het over boomgaarden gaat, mag het niet. Vijgenboomgaard bestaat niet. Vijgengaard evenmin. Zo te zien moet je zeggen: vijgen boomgaard. In plaats van te zeggen: het eiland staat vol vijgengaarden, moet ik zeggen: het eiland staan vol vijgen boomgaarden. Klopt dat?


----------



## Timidinho

Voor zover ik weet, *moet* het één woord zijn. Dus _vijgenboomgaard_ of _vijgengaard_.
_Vijgen_ _boomgaard_ is fout.

Je kunt ook niet zeggen dat bepaalde samenstellingen 'niet bestaan'. Het gaat erom of een samenstelling logisch en correct is opgebouwd. In principe kan op die manier elk woord bestaan. Het hoeft daarvoor niet in het woordenboek te staan, aangezien er een oneindig aantal mogelijkheden bestaat.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

@eno2: Hoe kom je bij die vraag? Ik bedoel, waarom ga je ervan uit dat je uitgerekend met het woord 'boomgaard' geen samenstellingen kunt vormen?


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> @eno2: Hoe kom je bij die vraag? Ik bedoel, waarom ga je ervan uit dat je uitgerekend met het woord 'boomgaard' geen samenstellingen kunt vormen?



Ik vond zo direct niets, maar inderdaad, er is geen probleem met vijgenboomgaard blijkbaar, wel met vijgengaard.


----------



## ThomasK

In het kasteel van Hex (B) is er een "vijgengaard", lees ik, maar als ik op nederlandsewoorden.nl zoek, dan vind ik inderdaad weinig samenstellingen zonder boom, behalve "rozengaard" en "wijngaard", maar in beide gevallen zijn dat geen bomen, meen ik. Nu, volgens mij is "gaard" een specifiek woord (voorganger van "tuin") en daarom nauwelijks nog productief, met of zonder "boom". BTW: is een vijgenboom een echte boom? Blijft die niet klein?


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> In het kasteel van Hex (B) is er een "vijgengaard", lees ik, maar als ik op nederlandsewoorden.nl zoek, dan vind ik inderdaad weinig samenstellingen zonder boom, behalve "rozengaard" en "wijngaard", maar in beide gevallen zijn dat geen bomen, meen ik. Nu, volgens mij is "gaard" een specifiek woord (voorganger van "tuin") en daarom nauwelijks nog productief, met of zonder "boom". BTW: is een vijgenboom een echte boom? Blijft die niet klein?


Vijgengaard in België? Vijgenbomen zijn dikke bomen maar  laaggroeiers, laten zich voor 3/4 plukken zonder ladder.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, ik heb het van de site... Die wijngaard is ook zoiets vreemd: het woord lijkt te verwijzen naar een Latijns woord _vinea_, dat zowel naar plant als tuin verwijst...


----------

